# Bmw e46 coupe slammed on coilovers n new rims



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

absolutley over the moon with my motor now, don't worry the brush never went near it,, just to get the dead flies off 

it's running ebay specials coilovers and 18x9 and 18x10 E38 7 series style 32's wrapped in falken 452's

Just thought i'd share.

Opinions welcome


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, I love style 32 alloys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good there buddy. What's the ride like with the coilies? Might be looking at getting some for mine.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Alfa_GTV- cheers, i love 32's had some in the correct offset but weren't wide enough

DMH-01 - cheers, get some you won't be dissapointed, they're hardly different to m sport shocks (apart from speed bumps which are a little harsher due to the single rebound shocks)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah hopefully getting some over the next month or so, just had to fork out for front rear bushes, 4 wheel alignment and a MOT. How much did you pay mate?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

they were a bargain @ 165 delivered mate


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Imola Red and those rims make a really nice combo


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers andy


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Oooh that's is lovely!!! It's made me want one!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers mate means a lot


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking Racing Tank & great wheels :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers m8

need to get the arches rolled as it rubs when you put your foot down in 2nd haha


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice Jay, very nice, keep it, id chop my arm for a red e46


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers.. its yours for 7k


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> cheers.. its yours for 7k


Give me a year and I'll have it )


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok bud your on


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

some pics i just took


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

LOVELY!!! :thumb:

I have the 32s on my e39 - they're not the easiest/quickest to clean though.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers guys :thumbup:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Loks good but after hearing a few sets of these cheap coilovers snapping/failing after less that a year i'm staying clear of putting them on my clubby.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

shredder1uk said:


> hearing a few sets of these cheap coilovers snapping/failing


The beauty of forums, people will only generally post something on a forum if they have a problem with it/moan about it.

I can tell you from first hand experience, i know 3 people with the same coils and i had them on my £13,000 e92, they are spot on for the money and TUV approved.


----------

